# Aep



## KD_BASSER (Mar 18, 2014)

Is the ice off at AEP? If so, any luck this early?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Between 4 of us on 3 ponds I caught one dink and that was it. Prolly left to early.


----------



## KD_BASSER (Mar 18, 2014)

One more question if I may. Are the ponds just north of Zanesville off of rt 666(i think) aep? If not, what is it. Just asking so I know the regs and if i need permission to fish there?


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Not sure sry


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Caught a 5 lber in a strip pond last sat caugt 3 total in about 2 hrs. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

KD_BASSER said:


> One more question if I may. Are the ponds just north of Zanesville off of rt 666(i think) aep? If not, what is it. Just asking so I know the regs and if i need permission to fish there?


Ponds are southeast of Zanesville. Take 146 to 821 to 83. Cumberland is the "gateway to AEP"


----------



## KD_BASSER (Mar 18, 2014)

General said:


> Ponds are southeast of Zanesville. Take 146 to 821 to 83. Cumberland is the "gateway to AEP"


Thanks for the info. Really just trying to find info about the ponds off 666. Just can't find any info online or in person. I've been fishing AEP since I was a kid. I love it down there. But, thanks again.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Kd basser those ponds you are talking about are on the tri valley wildlife area. Some are stocked and some are just frog ponds. Great fishin there. I grew up close to most of the ponds. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KD_BASSER (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info foxbites


----------

